# High-flying Icarus and smoking



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Well well, if I'd known I could have kept on smoking a pack a day and still expect to live to 100 (and over) I would have emigrated to this place (see link to Guardian article) about a year ago.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/may/31/ikaria-greece-longevity-secrets-age


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

CBC Radio had an hourlong doc on this place. It boiled down to being outdoorsy extroverts with a support system of handy family members and indulgent, self-sacrificing women. 

It's a clean, ancient, arcadian way of life, and you can keep it. The young are leaving in droves. It's the last generation of those pampered old silverbacks. 

I'm going the brain-in-a-jar route.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll smoke to that!


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

cheers, daddy-o

/Peter Lorre used to call people Daddy-O


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm more of a 'Serge' than a 'Peter'. Both RIP and decidedly not of the Greek persuasion.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

life in its cosmic wisdom has made me a Peter

/but Z! Z! Both live on!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Puff daddy here


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

For you, Eddie:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

^^^ That's kinda creepy looking...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

What probably does keep people a live in a place like this is the diet which is Mediterranean. Very healthy, unlike ours. Of course having found someone of 100 who smokes a pack a day, the journalist then doesn't find out how many people have died much younger from cancer through smoking in that particular place. My father died young from heart failure, partly through playing in smoke filled halls.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A jazz muso curse?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

How would have made a better Icarus - cheech or chong? that is the question!


----------

